# 300Mbit LTE?



## marvelmaster (26. April 2015)

Hi, wollte nur mal fragen ob mir jemand erklären kann wofür man z.B im Magenta 1 Tarif 300Mbit Download brauch...zumal nach ca. 30 Sekunden Fullspeeddownload das Volumen von 1GB alle ist...?


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, das man es gar nicht braucht. Ich habe LTE Empfang an meinem Handy sogar ausgestellt, da wie du schon richtig sagst, das Inklusivvolumen schnell erschöpft ist.  Alles was größer als 50 MB ist, lade ich über das heimische WLAN.  Ich weiß nicht, ob es Menschen gibt, die 300Mbit im LTE brauchen, aber für mich wäre es nichts.


----------



## marvelmaster (26. April 2015)

Ich finds den überflüssigsten Rotz überhaupt...wozu 30MB/sekunde Donwload auf Smartphone man...?


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

noch lächerlicher finde ich dann das Inklusivvolumen von 1 GB PRO MONAT. Das schreit doch schon wieder nur nach, wie heißt es noch gleich? Achja SpeedOn. Für nur einmalig 4,95 bekommst du wieder 500 Mbit bei einer Downloadrate von 30MB/s. Juhuuu, das würde dich die nächsten Minuten über Wasser halten. Pure Abzocke.


----------



## marvelmaster (26. April 2015)

Is ja bei allen Anbeitern gleich...nur was denken die sich dabei?
Schwanzvergleich? wer das schnellste Netz hat oder wie?


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Ich denke aber mal, das sich die Telekom nicht unbedingt beweisen muss, denn sie dominiert meines Wissens nach sowieso was Festnetz und Mobilfunk betrifft. Von daher.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2015)

Gründe warum so was angeboten wird:

1.) Es ist technisch günstig machbar da shared Medium
2.) Man hat im Werbeprospekt den längsten und die "ey goil alda!" - Zielgruppe fährt voll drauf ab
3.) Man hat das 1 GB noch schneller unbemerkt weg und kann ordentlich drauflegen wenn man mehr Traffic nutzt.


Natürlich hat das keinen echten Mehrwert für den Nutzer - aber darauf kommts doch auch nicht an.


----------



## marvelmaster (26. April 2015)

Es hat garkeinen Mehrwert^^
Und das nachkaufen von Traffic geht zB bei der Telekom immer erst nach aufbrauchen... d.h. 500MB buchen...dan 15 Sekunden saugen..dann wieder 500mb buchen usw...unfasslich


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2015)

Der Vorteil ist das das Netz einfach  Leistungsfähiger ist und nicht so schnell  überlastet ist. Ich hab stellenweise mit 3g länger zum Surfen gebraucht wie mit 2g weil das 3g netz einfach überlastet war.  
Und ich merks mit meinem Z1c das lte netz its immer extrem schnell. Wenn mal nur 3g vorhanden merk ich das sofort selbst Tapatalk reicht und ich hab Zeitweise lange Ladezeiten.


----------



## BeNoX (26. April 2015)

Also 300 Mbit mit den 1GB Datenvolumen des Mobiltarifes halte ich auch für ziemlich unnötig. Es gibt aber auch Einsatzgebiete wo 300mbit LTE schon sehr sinnvoll sein kann, und zwar bei den Hybrid Tarifen:
LTE + Super Vectoring: Hybridrouter der Telekom soll künftig 550 MBit/s bringen - Golem.de


----------



## marvelmaster (26. April 2015)

Ich spreche aber von den reinen Mobilfunktarifen...und 300Mbit hat da mit auslastung oder so nix zu tun


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2015)

Die Auslastung hat im mobilen Netz einiges zu tun grad wenns um die Geschwindigkeit geht.
Die neuen Lte Geschwindigkeiten kommen nur daher weil die "langsamen"  Umts Netze überlastet sind und solange LTE nicht Standard ist kann man damit mehr Geld machen. 
Die Netzbetreiber müssen  das Netz eh ausbauen um der Nachfrage her zu werden und verlangen wie bei allem erstmal nen saftigen Aufpreis. 
Fürs UMTS Netz musste man am Anfang auch einiges mehr Abdrücken da gabs dann auch extra UMTS tarife jetzt ist es Standart und Überlastet also gehts mit LTE weiter. Irgendwann ist das Voll und es kommt der nächste Übertragungstyp der mit weniger Ausbauarbeit mehr leistet und auch damit werden sie werben und am Anfang nwn saftigen Aufpreis verlangen.


----------



## rammstein_72 (26. April 2015)

Die Volumen pro Monat sind bei den geforderten Preisen oftmals ein Witz wie ich finde. Hier ein bisschen Tethering und dort mal was gesaugt, vllt. noch ein paar Videos und schnell sind 1GB aufgebraucht. Die Tarife um weiter zu Surfen schlagen dem Faß noch den Boden aus. In einigen Ländern ist man uns was das betrifft stellenweise überlegen. 

Wie Alki schon sagte, hat das nur Marketingtechnische Gründe. Und für einfaches Surfen und mal Video brauch ich selbst 100mbit nicht mal. Zumal du oftmals selbst diese Geschwindigkeit nicht erreichen wirst, da die Anschlüsse am Funkmast oftmals limitieren (hohe Auslastung, geringere Anbindung etc.).


----------



## marvelmaster (26. April 2015)

lieber 10-50Mbit und 30GB Volumen...wahrscheinlich haben die in der Chefetage nur die Zahlen vertauscht...
Btw sollte man sich mal den fakt auf der zunge zergehen lassen, das sobald die drossel in kraft tritt, man nur noch 1/1000stel der gebuchten bandbreite nutzen kann!!11


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2015)

Wir haben 21000 LTE mit 15 Gb und da reicht manchmal auch das Datenvolumen nicht. Man soll diese asoziale Drosselung endlich abschaffen. Nach 23:00 hab ich den Mast für mich alleine, volle 21MBit liegen an und man könnte so schön was bei Steam runterladen. Geht natürlich nicht, wenn man am Ende des Monats noch ne Mail schreiben können möchte. 

Da muss ich dann immer erst mich in die Uni setzten.


----------



## Atothedrian (27. April 2015)

Ich finds immer schön wie Leute mit der und der Geschwindigkeit ausrechnen wie schnell ihr Volumen leer ist.

Nur weil ich schneller surfe verbrauche ich doch nicht mehr Volumen?
Wenn ich jeden Monat meine durschnittliche 700MB durch die Leitung baller wird das auch nicht mehr verbaucht wenn ich mit 300 Mbit surfe. Oder verursachst du mehr Traffic zu Hause wenn du dein LAN von 100 auf 1000Mbit umverkabelst?

Davon mal ab sind solche Geschwindigkeiten zum Surfen natürlich kaum mehr eine spürbare verbesserung. Wenn ich größere PDFs lade kann mir das mal helfen aber sonst.
Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde wird das Netz halt mächtiger. Es sind immernoch "bis zu" Geschiwndigkeiten da du dir die Funktzelle mit anderen Teilnehmern teilst. Im besten Fall kommst du an den Maximalwert deines Tarifes dran. In der Praxis aber längst nicht. Dennoch zeigt dir die Geschwindigkeit, dass du dir mal bildich gesprochen mit den 100 weiteren Leuten in deiner Funkzelle jetzt eine 300Mbit statt einer 100Mbit Leitung teilst. Also mehr für jeden und darum gehts eigentlich.

Das hat auch nichts mit der Chef Etage zu tun. Wirklich belasten tut dein tatsächlicher Verbauch und deshalb wird auch mit dem in deinem Vertrag kalkuliert. 

Bei solchen Werbeansagen freue ich mich einfach nur, dass doch ein paar Euro in den Netzausbau fließen, wobei ich da auch mit anderen Konform gehe erstmal an den Stellen das Netz auszubauen wo noch DSL 2000 oder ähnliches Standard ist.


----------



## EcHiRaK (27. April 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> lieber 10-50Mbit und 30GB Volumen...wahrscheinlich haben die in der Chefetage nur die Zahlen vertauscht...
> Btw sollte man sich mal den fakt auf der zunge zergehen lassen, das sobald die drossel in kraft tritt, man nur noch 1/1000stel der gebuchten bandbreite nutzen kann!!11



Naja, es gibt ja den Complete Premium Tarif. Da hast du dann 20 GB Inklusivvolumen. Für läppische 149 Euro pro Monat. Schnäppchen .


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir haben 21000 LTE mit 15 Gb und da reicht manchmal auch das Datenvolumen nicht. Man soll diese asoziale Drosselung endlich abschaffen. Nach 23:00 hab ich den Mast für mich alleine, volle 21MBit liegen an und man könnte so schön was bei Steam runterladen. Geht natürlich nicht, wenn man am Ende des Monats noch ne Mail schreiben können möchte.
> 
> Da muss ich dann immer erst mich in die Uni setzten.


Hybrid? Schon informiert? 
Damit wurde weitesgehend schon deine Forderung mit der Abschaffung entgegen gekommen. 



EcHiRaK schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt ja den Complete Premium Tarif. Da hast du dann 20 GB Inklusivvolumen. Für läppische 149 Euro pro Monat. Schnäppchen .


Wer soviel surft soll sich auch ein Datentarif und keinen Handytarif holen.
Kommt wesentlich günstiger.
(5 gb ab 24,95 €, Speed on Option mit weiteren 5 gb für 14,95 €)


----------



## marvelmaster (27. April 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich finds immer schön wie Leute mit der und der Geschwindigkeit ausrechnen wie schnell ihr Volumen leer ist.
> 
> Nur weil ich schneller surfe verbrauche ich doch nicht mehr Volumen?
> Wenn ich jeden Monat meine durschnittliche 700MB durch die Leitung baller wird das auch nicht mehr verbaucht wenn ich mit 300 Mbit surfe. Oder verursachst du mehr Traffic zu Hause wenn du dein LAN von 100 auf 1000Mbit umverkabelst?




Genau...wenn ich jeden monat 700mb durch die leitung baller zeigt mir das das 300mbit nochmehr schwachsinn ist weil die 700 mb könnt ich genauso gut mit 50mbit ziehn
...und mein heimnetzSPEED rüste ich auf WEIL ich >.>GRÖSSERE VOLUMINA schneller ÜBERTRAGEN MÖCHTE<.< und nicht mein 7mb bild anstatt 2 sekunden in 0,1er sekunde


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2015)

Was hat der Speed mit dem Datenvolumen zu tun? 
Der Vorteil ist, dasss die PCGH Seite in unter 1s geladen ist bzw ein YT Video sofort loslegt. Bei 3G dauersts halt entsprechend länger aber das Datenvolumen wird dadurch doch nicht schneller ausgeschöpft


----------



## marvelmaster (27. April 2015)

Das tuts bei 50mbit lte genauso...also wozu 300mbit?


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2015)

Kontinuierlicher Fortschritt. Muss doch JETZT noch keinen besonderen Nutzen haben aber wieso nicht wenns möglich ist.


----------



## DOcean (27. April 2015)

2 Aspekte sind hierbei interessant...

1. 50Mbit DSL ungleich 50MBit Mobilfunk
Du teilst dir die Bandbreite mit allen anderen das kann in der Großstädten ein interessanter Faktor sein

2. 300Mbit erreicht man nur unter optimalen Empfangsbedingungen
Wenn dadurch unter suboptimalen Bedingungen 50MBit bei rumkommen ist doch alles supi


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Das tuts bei 50mbit lte genauso...also wozu 300mbit?


Weil wie so oft schon gesagt das sinkt je mehr mit lte surfen.  
Ist wie bei ner einspurigen Straße fährst du darauf alleine gibts nie nen Stau fahren aber 1Millionen Autofahrer gleichzeitig auf der einspurigen Straße gibts staus. 
Hast du jetzt statt eine Spur (deine 50Mbit) sechs Spuren (300Mbit) ist die gefahr eines Staus um einiges geringer. 
Darum ist die Geschwindigkeit eine Notwendigkeit um die vielen Leute mit genug Daten zu versorgen denn der Bedarf steigt immer weiter. 
Wenn du es jetzt nicht verstehst geb ichs auf.


----------



## marvelmaster (27. April 2015)

Äh nein?


----------



## Atothedrian (27. April 2015)

Ich glaubt das ist ein "ich  reg mich auf  weil ich Produkt X lächerlich finde und andere das glauben* Troll Thread. Ich finde hier haben mehrere Leute versucht zu Erklären warum mehr Datendurchsatz/Netzausbau allgemein gut ist. Wenn du immer noch "nein" sagst kann dir hier glaub ich keiner mehr helfen


----------



## marvelmaster (27. April 2015)

Wird in der werbung etwa gesagt..."hey jetzt gibts 300 mbit also wenn ihr 10 leute seid hat jeder 30mbit"? es wird für einen tarif mit bis zu 300 mbit gewoben...also ist die aussage wenn 100 leute diesem tarif haben sollten zumindest teiretisch alle gleichzeitig diesen wert erreichen


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2015)

Werbung sagt natürlich immer die Wahrheit und zählt auch alle negativen Dinge auf 
Ich mein unsere Politiker sagen ja auch immer vor der Wahl die Steuern werden gesenkt darum zahlen wir so gut wie gar keine mehr.


----------



## DOcean (28. April 2015)

das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen DSL(Festnetz) und Mobilfunk (Kabel gehört auch in dieses Sparte)

an bis zu 300 ist ja nix falsch.... wenn du ganz alleine an dem Masten hängst 

Mobilfunk ist ein shared Medium das muss man halt wissen...

btw es gibt auch genügend DSL Anschlüsse mit bis zu 16Mbit und nur 6 kommen bei rüber...


----------

